# rosettacode: Verschiedene Problemstellungen in unterschiedlichen Sprachen gelöst



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code

Gruß Tom


----------

